# Disc brake mounts for forks--two different types?!



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

As I look to buy a used fork for my disc brake bike (Shimano XT disc brake component), I see that there are at least two different types of disc mounts on different forks. The first type has two holes drilled and tapped where the two bolts would mounted into to the fork toward the front of the bike. This appears to be the type used by the Shimano XT. The second type has two holes that you can see through (not sure if it's tapped), where the fastners would be mounted toward the wheel.

Most used forks indicate whether they support disc and/or v/rim brake, but never the TYPE of disc mount...

Questions:

1) What? Does this mean I have to find a fork that not only supports disc, but also with the CORRECT type of disc mount?

2) If I find a fork that I really like, but having the second type of mount I described, is there an adapter so I can mount the XT disc caliper?

Please advise.

Thanks!!


----------



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

Found my own answers...

http://www.mbaction.com/Me2/dirmod....0&tier=3&nid=C4F2BFF01A8040C9B1910AB2AB13CF50

http://www.bikemagic.com/forum/forummessages/mps/dt/4/UTN/92683/last/1/V/6/SP/

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=457449

New vocabulary: Post Mount, IS (International Standard Mount)

Yes, there appears to be adapters...

Love this forum. Thanks.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Good on ya for doing the search.
I've got shimano XT brakes, I purchased mine as a complete set from CRC and they came with adapters (black things). I did change forks, I had a Tora which is IS mount and then got a Domain which is Post Mount. All I had to do was take the black adapter off the front brake, which was good. But keep in mind that if you want to run anything other than 160mm rotors you also need to look at suitable adapters.

Have fun, shimano's are great brakes!


----------



## Asta (Nov 25, 2009)

its a pain, i had to buy 2 adapters to swap forks between my bikes


----------



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Asta, why did you need two adapters?


----------

